

SOPA = No more color. Sincerely, COLOURlovers.com - aepstein
http://www.colourlovers.com

======
raldi
I don't understand the nature of the protest; what does the site normally look
like?

~~~
dariusmonsef
There's a link in the top right after the message about SOPA... clicking it
will turn off the black.

tl;dr... it's really colorful.

------
dariusmonsef
Should I go register 000000lovers.com?

~~~
wahnfrieden
No

